# PhD scholarship as work experience for Vetassess



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone here has done this before .. 
If the master degree is considered enough for the educational bit, then can they assess the research done while doing PhD as paid employment ( if I provided payslip for scholarship payments and work reference from supervisor or graduate school)

I need this only for Vetassess to get +ve assessment , not to claim points for work experience as this can be tricky.

One more thing,, anyone here applied to Vetassess recently after they implemented the new upload system ,, if yes ,, then any idea if I can email them to ask them to upload more documents after submitting the application.

Finally, How are the status change ,, mine was "submitted" now it is "lodged" is there any difference .. also, I got the email from them only when I submitted the application , is there any other emails to be sent to acknowledge receiving the documents.

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Survivor, 

I found the following snippet in the VETASSESS FAQ: 



> In order to consider *employment undertaken whilst completing a PhD* for Points Test purposes, the employment would need to be paid, at least 40 hours per fortnight and the tasks performed should be at the required skill level and highly relevant/closely related to the nominated occupation. PhD research tasks which are unpaid, or paid a stipend or *scholarship cannot be assessed* for employment under the Points Test Assessment.


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for ur reply.. 
I read this before, but I found an old post for someone who had his Phd years assessed as work experience .. so wanted to see if anyone else manged to do this ,, how did he introduce it to Vetassess and what documents should be included then


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Survivor said:


> Thanks for ur reply.. I read this before, but I found an old post for someone who had his Phd years assessed as work experience .. so wanted to see if anyone else manged to do this ,, how did he introduce it to Vetassess and what documents should be included then


Hi, 
I had no problems with getting my PhD experience assessed as skilled employment by Vetassess. But for the last 2 years of my PhD I had a normal full time fixed term work contract and was paid normal salary. Only for the first year I was on stipend.
If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Survivior,

I think you have the same situation as mine.

I have done PHD in biotechnology and have a work experience of five years as Teaching assistant. I am confused whether they will consider my experience or not. I got paid as well for teaching assistant but in my A/C its reflecting as scholarship or stipend .

I also want to know which occupation you nominated for skill assessment? 

Please help as I have not applied yet but planning to file my case soon once I am sure about the experience.

I am sure you must have gone through the same period. your advice shall be appreciated.
Looking forward to hear from you soon.

Thanks


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> I had no problems with getting my PhD experience assessed as skilled employment by Vetassess. But for the last 2 years of my PhD I had a normal full time fixed term work contract and was paid normal salary. Only for the first year I was on stipend.
> If you have any questions, let me know!


Hi JoannaAch,

Thanks for ur reply.

what I got from ur answer is that if it was just PhD scholarship it won't be assessed as work experience..

I thought that I can get work reference from the University that I was PhD researcher (instead of PhD student) and put my research that I was working on as the duties completed and provide the scholarship payments as the salary ( I have 2 payslips and bank statements that show the payments) 
I had also one year as part time Lecturer but it may be not highly relevant and I don't have proof of payment for this.

Do u think it can work !!!!


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

johny007 said:


> Hello Survivior,
> 
> I think you have the same situation as mine.
> 
> ...



Hi Johnny007,

It is good to have company in the same boat 

I'm going for Urban and regional planner... the PhD issue is so tricky and complicated .... I wrote my plan in my previous reply to JoannaAch for how I may use the PhD experience but I'm not sure if it will work or not ....

I will keep u updated if anything happened


----------



## zara_g (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Survivor,
I have the same condition as yours. I have done my Master and Bachelor in overseas and am doing Phd by reserach in Australia. I don't have any working experience. I am wondering does Vetassess consider my Phd as working experience to assess my Bachelor degree.Did you get a positive assessment from Vetassess? 
I appreciate your reply.
Thanks


----------



## Pronoia (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Survivor/Zara_g/Johny007

Any update on the outcome of VETASSESS? I am doing my PhD in urban and regional planning and want to know if it will be considered as work experience. Will really be helpful if you could share how you all got through?

Thanks


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Pronoia said:


> Hi Survivor/Zara_g/Johny007
> 
> Any update on the outcome of VETASSESS? I am doing my PhD in urban and regional planning and want to know if it will be considered as work experience. Will really be helpful if you could share how you all got through?
> 
> Thanks



I applied under Market Research Analyst with my PhD qualification of Marketing, but it came negative because VETASSESS only recognises paid PhD for certain nominated jobs only (more about science related/laboratory jobs). I hope your urban planning is considered.

All the best!

David


----------



## Pronoia (Oct 11, 2017)

david_lie said:


> I applied under Market Research Analyst with my PhD qualification of Marketing, but it came negative because VETASSESS only recognises paid PhD for certain nominated jobs only (more about science related/laboratory jobs). I hope your urban planning is considered.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> David


Thanks for your response David. Sorry to know that your application got rejected. Hope you are applying through other avenues (getting one year work experience post PhD). 

I have living expense scholarship and also been tutoring at Uni. Don't know how it's going to work out. 

Kind Regards
Pronoia


----------

